# I may be defeated..... yarn allergy



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.

I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".

I am too allergic to too many things that I would have to live in a bubble (which my husband has offered to build for me.. it would be sound proof, of course.... HIS suggestion LOL) to avoid all of them, so I just "deal with" the rash, hives, swelling, sneezing, etc.

I know I am allergic to many fibers AS WELL AS the dyes, the chemicals in the processes, etc. I just knit with what I choose and what happens, happens.

Well, today I am using Bernat Satin yarn and I think I will have to quit. I really am having trouble being defeated, but my arms are itching so bad, I cannot stand it. My arms are swollen, red, burning, and have an amazingly unappealing rash. My eyes are so swollen it is now getting difficult to see properly.... THIS is the symptom that is making me admit (near) defeat.

My husband saw me, the mess all over my hands, arms and face and highly suggested (insisted) that I stop for the evening.

I have put my project aside for this evening and I will make my final call when I pick it up tomorrow and see if the reaction is the same. I DID babysit and there is a VERY SLIM chance it may have been something in the baby wipes or ointment I used on him and perhaps I didn't wash off properly... I doubt it.

I just wanted you guys to know that a stinkin skein of Bernat Satin has done me in.... and... after only knitting less than 100 yds.!

I wanted to post a photo of my arms, but they have open blisters now and I have put medicine on them and wrapped them... you don't want to see that gross mess anyhow. lol

I have always lived the motto "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger". I hate to feel defeated. :roll:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

how dreadful, you poor soul!

I , so far have been free of all such troubles, but of course they can develop.

I hope you soon recover from this distress.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

That's awful. Can you find a brand of yarn that is OK? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Amy, I am so sorry. You must be miserable. Please take care of yourself.
Blessings,
Jean


----------



## Mommica (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh, my sympathies are with you. I've never experienced anything like this and I really feel for you. You are such a wonderful craftman - I hope you can put that skein aside and find something you can actually work with. Do not, and I repeat, do not, suffer through this yarn! It's just not worth sores and itchiness! You are one amazing lady!


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I so sorry... But I have to say I truely admire you for trying to stick to it. My mom uses that phrase all the time! Good luck. Wish I had a fix god u!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

O am so sorry, do not give in. Do not use that yarn anymore. Stick with the ones that don't bother you so much. Have you talked to a dermatologist?? I had a friend with a latex allergy, her hands were a sad mess, and she was a nurse, then she tried the latex free..still a mess. The dermatologist told her what cream to use on her hands, and they really improved, and she could wear any gloves, as long as she washed before, applied cream, washed after and used the cream everyday, regardless of wearing or not wearing gloves. I would at least look into it before I gave up.
I really hope it is not all yarn. Good luck


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Allergies are such a bother. I sympathize with you and wish there was a way to test the yarn before you buy it.You might have to stick with brands and colors that you can tolerate. Sorry.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

You poor lady. I so admire your knitting. I'm thinking you should put that yarn aside and go back to a type you have used before that hasn't bothered you. God bless and I hope you are back knitting soon.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Perhaps fibers which are not dyed, or maybe yarns which are not animal based. I have an allergy to hobo spiders....YIKES! Hang in there. You will figure it all it out. Take care, Kate


----------



## PBGVluvr (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh,Amy! I feel so sorry for you. You are my knitting hero..I want to knit like you. Of course, you will be my hero of a different kind for persevering through all you have had to deal with. Hopefully some yarns are less bothersome than others, and you can still pursue your creativity perhaps in some other craft. Maybe best for you not to touch the Satin again. Please keep us all updated. We all love you and your beautiful projects.

Judy


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

kareo said:


> Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)


I have never heard of the silicone lotion.... worth a try. I will mention this to my allergist next week when I get my shot.

I will NEVER stop knitting... I just MAY have to stop this project with this yarn.

Thanks for the tip about the lotion. I could use it before I knit at least and see how it works. :thumbup: 

See... I am glad I came on tonight for sympathy. I knew you guys would understand AND have some insight and ideas for me... but mostly for the sympathy. LOL


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

I will be thinking of you and praying that you find some way to knit without reactions. i too suffer from allergies and it seems new ones develop just out of the blue. After eating strawberries all my life (and loving them) I developed an intense reaction to them about four years ago--can't touch them much less eat them. Smelling them makes me itch. I admire your tenacity but please take care. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my Amy, I am so sorry for you & sypathise with you. I wear a Medic alert bracelet for Annaphylaxis too. Swell, hives, can't breathe, rashes in my head & the soles of my feet.

Fortunately, mine don't come on immediately, so I have time to get to hospital, without dying. To prevent attacks, I have Anti Histamine tablets I carry at all times.

It's such a shame , that something you enjoy is marred by the dreaded Allergies. Do what the others have suggested, ...chose your yarns wisely, & continue to craft. All the best, & hopefully, the attacks get rarer. Hugs. Lucky.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Amy,
That sux! I'm so sorry you are feeling so miserable with your favorite hobby. I wonder if you can use very thin surgical gloves. They may be a pain at first, but perhaps you can get use to them to continue doing what you love and are good at.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What could be in the yarn? I knitted with Bernat Satin yarn. The yarn is so soft. Infact I made a few baby afghans from the yarn. Nobody ever came back & said their baby had a reaction. You poor soul I feel so sorry because I can break out in hives or shinges I know the terrible itching feeling. I don't have any Satin left in my stash otherwise I would check out the label. I have been knitting with more natural yarns. I just recently read somewhere that the superwash wool has a lot of chemicals and that's the yarn I have been using. A person doesn't know what kind of yarn to buy anymore.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry Amy. I hope you find some kind of relief so you can continue what you do best. I can't imagine what you're going through but I would take a break from knitting until it goes away and something from the allergist. I wish you the best. You do such great work.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Grandmann... That's just the problem with allergies. It could be the fiber itself (in this case not likely because it is 100% acrylic), the dye, chemicals used in the process to manufacture the yarn, something in the yarn it was stored next to in the warehouse.... virtually dozens of factors come into play. This is why I just normally "knit on". This is the first time I have has to put down a project because it is actually severe enough.

I am sure your baby items are fine as acrylic is usually the least bothersome for many of us with allergies. 

The only fibers that will send me to the ER are some animal furs.. I found this out when I tried on my friends fox fur coat and I had problems breathing because of throat swelling. Just as well because I don't feel the need to wear fur.

I just hate to admit that I had to put it down for a while because I don't want to START allowing allergies to rule my life.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Amy, don't give up. Let your body heal from the latest and surely you will find some fibers are easier on you than others. I've seen many of your knitting projects and you are definitely a gifted knitter. I just know that some fibers will be ok for you to use. I'm not much help, but I want you to try to find a way.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Try gloves in a bottle. We used to use it in the pharmacy. It makes a lasting barrier that lasts through several hand washings. Have you kept an allergy diary? What reaction is with what yarn? You're too talented to be slowed!


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Could you take new yarn and put in a plastic bag and wait a couple of weeks? Kind of what they do to kill germs on stuffed animals. I hope your doctor can help you find a solution.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Amy, My symthpathy to you on your injuries/allergeries, it must be uncomfortable. You have a great attitude though and just think of the Bernat Satin this way, you have concieted to it, not defeated, for there is many more yarns to try! Your work and designs are gorgeous and such a talent with that said I believe you will have the talent to find that one or two special fibers you are able to use.

Heal fast!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to have an allergy to the sizing in fabric by the yard, and would often have to wash the fabric before I would sew or I would itch and sneeze and blow my nose the whole time I worked on the project. Maybe if you washed the yarn it would help? Just be careful, because as I'm sure you know, you develop sensitivities the first time you come in contact with something you are allergic to, then the next time you are exposed you could have a really severe reaction.

My heart breaks for you!!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you have these problems. Hope you are able to figure out what's causing all this and you can go back to knitting. I always enjoy looking at your projects. Get well soon.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You poor soul,i too have allergys but they seem very small compeared to your problems.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Amy. I am so very sorry that you have these allergies. How terrible that you have to stop doing the craft you love. Hopefully you will be better very soon.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to watch camphor oil and some perfumes/colognes/hand-sanitizer.

The hand sanitizer will cause heat bump like round things around my hands...much like your reaction to the one brand of yarn. I cannot imagine NOT crochet/knitting again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bless your heart!!!!!! It just isn't fair that someone who LOVES knitting should have to worry about fibers...... YOU ARE NOT DEFEATED... you are only adapting to your environment..... The problem with allergies is that they are not all contact.... just the fumes from the yarn could be responsible for some of your symptoms....It could even be the particular color you are using. 

Many years ago, I managed a fabric store and there was a certain chemical that was used in some. I couldn't stand the smell and my eyes would water the minute the fabric was delivered....My poor employees knew they weren't going to get any help unloading those shipments.... 

That said, I just purchased a cream at the quilting show.. It is made by a beekeeper and has a beeswax base and is waterproof so it makes a pretty good barrier and does not stain fabric, feel greasy or leave any residue.... (He also makes one that stops bleeding on contact... a real godsend for a quilter... since we are always sticking our fingers....) 

Hope you wake up feeling 100% better. Don't know if this would help you or not but Aveeno or any oatmeal bath is supposed to be soothing to the skin...... A cool compress, plain or with cucumber water or even whitch hazel can sometimes make you feel a little better. It doesn't heal anything,,, but does take the heat and sting out......


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

That sounds horrendous, Amy. I would ditch that yarn as fast as possible and get back to knitting as soon as you are able with something which you know you can use without adverse effects. It must be very frustrating to not be able to experiment with different yarns, but at least you are able to find many fibres which do not cause such extreme problems.

I hope you will soon have recovered from this very unpleasant experience and will be quickly able to enjoy your knitting again.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh Amy, how gutting for you!

There are a few acrylic yarns that make the skin on my hands breakout - I use Avon Silicone Glove before I start.

Wishing you a quick recovery so you can get back to what you love doing.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, Amy ... I am so sorry. I know what allergies can do to one's life. My ex was also allergic to almost everything ... apparently to me too (LOL).

Just find the yarns that do not cause a reaction and only use those. It would be such a shame for you to have to give up something you love to do.

I wish you good luck


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

oh you poor poor thing! you must be absolutley miserible. I am hoping that you will be able to find something to work with that is allergy free " good luck" and take care


AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh I feel so bad for you. I hope you're able to find some fiber that doesn't upset your allergies, since it's clear that knitting is something you love. Hang in there.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

After looking around the internet it is most likely the wook content that you are allergic too. Lets hope that is it and not the dyes ect.


AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes Amy, talk to a dermatologist. I suffered for years with my hands itching until I thought I was going to lose it. Found a really great Doctor and (knock on wood) have no more problems. I really feel bad for you, you are such a great knitter.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

so so so sorry Amy..how do you get through the day. Our son had severe allergies when he was young..we could not even have a cat...carpet, house plants, stuffed toys, mattel toys , avon perfume,mattresses were sealed, fur, goose down, etc...etc... and no one could come to the house who had been in contact with most of these things...the rules were horrendous, to keep him healthy..but he had the shots every week for 5 years and seemed to grow out of most of them...but it was soooo hard. he was allergic to so many foods it was hell to even cook for him. but by emptying his cup of allergins at home he got stronger and stronger as time went on...and i hope you find your recipe for health too..do not give up!!!


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Amy...I am sooo sorry for you. A couple of years ago, I was working on a project with some Madeline Tosh. Every time I picked up that project to work on it, I developed a hacking cough, itching arms and red, swollen eyes. I finally put two and two together and stopped working on the project. My allergy appeared to be only to this particular yarn. Please see a professional about this. Don't give up knitting. Keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

Washing the yarn while it is still in the ball may help. Put it in a lingerie sack, wash/dry and see if the oils that they use in processing are the culprit. And "Gloves in a bottle" barrier lotion may help. Oh, my dear, you do have my sympathy, itching is related to pain in the nervous system, and oh, it can be truly intolerable. dont quit knitting, just go to cotton and silk!!!!!!


----------



## HavachatAnnie (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Amy,
So sorry to hear about your severe allergies! You poor thing, as you must be feeling down in the dumps about it all.

You have posted some very helpful and valuable information and advice on this KP website during the time I have been a member. You are obviously an accomplished knitter and it's very disappointing for you to suffer from allergies, such as you have.

I sincerely hope your medical specialist can come up with a suitable "cure" and then maybe you could reward him with a beautiful handknitted piece of your work.

GOOD LUCK Amy with improvements to your situation.

I'm sure ALL KPers are wishing you better health!! Good luck!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry! I have some allergies, shellfish and seasonal things, but nothing like you! I hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery from your symptoms. I have a granddaughter who suffers.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your allergies. I too think you should immediately bag up that yarn and not use it - give it to another knitter if you have one near and dear or to a charity or thrift shop.

It's a shame your options are being limited but you must do whatever it takes to protect yourself from such intense reactions.

I have admired your work and will pray that you can find a way to continue and bless us with your inspiration and knowledge. God Bless.


----------



## EB1411 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dear Amy, I share everyone's best wishes for you. You mentioned living in a bubble. FYI - there is a community in the Texas Hill Country of people who do have to live in bubbles. At least they were there before I moved from TX several years ago. Maybe they have faced similar issues and found solutions. I regret that I don't have any information on how to contact them. I hope a web search will turn something up. If you have local spinners, etc., maybe you can work with them to come up with something you can work with. I also hope the suggestions to use special lotions will also lead to help.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

My heart goes out to ALL the sufferers no matter what it is.I know I am A very lucky person as I have only had 3 operations in my life and only take 2tablets A day. Good luck to ALL


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh MG Amy, I feel so sorry for you. I hope you can find relief for your allergy. Have you tried wearing gloves like skin type to knit with.,and long sleeves,to cover up your arms. I know how much you knit,I have seen your work. I cannt post anything I make no camera,and,I use an IPad.your work is beautiful,and I know it would kill you to stop. Me too I love to knit. I hope you can find something to help,or maybe the bubb,e would be a good thing. only kidding. Good luck.


----------



## ginette leclair (Oct 25, 2012)

well, after all said i would suggest you use a mask on your mouth and nose its helpful and i do not have as many allergies you have but in my case it works good so i continue to use medical masks i am with you and all the best and hopefully the attacks may be stopped a bit ginny


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck finding the answer. I hope you take the yarn and label with you to the allergist.


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I understand how you feel. I have a long list of allergies, including the sun (thank god yarn isn't on that list yet). I feel so bad for you but you seem to take it all in stride, and keep knitting. I agree with so many others, put that aside and stick with what you know doesn't bother you. Your a heck of a person, will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

oh Amy!! thats terrible! and you knit so beautifully!!


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope you can find a solution- allergies are awful!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your suffering. Perhaps trying undyed, organic fibers might help. Just think, then you could learn all about dying fiber too - another hobby!


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

Dear, dear Amy; from your beautiful smile and generous spirit one would never guess you suffer from such a chronic and disabling allergic condition. I so feel for you that I'm compelled to say it--NO yarn, regardless its pull, is worth ONE minute of this suffering. Please, darling, be reasonable. Your hubby sounds like a saint. Praying for God's blessed touch and your full recovery, Amy. Your fellow KPer, Marina


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


Dear Amy, How awful for you! I am so sorry. Give that offensive yarn away, let yourself heal, then go to Amazon.com and search for shielding lotion. I bought a shielding lotion a couple of years ago when I developed an allergy to polymer clay that I was making into jewelry. The name of that particular lotion is "Gloves in a Bottle". You wash your hands and arms or any body part that might touch your yarn, then apply lotion and let it dry, then try knitting. I think it is worth a try, don't you. Best of luck in getting past this.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, do take care of yourself.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


Oh MY! That would be soooo awful! One suggestion, have you tried skeining the offensive yarn and tying it off in several spot then washing the skein if whatever you are able to tolerate for washing things in..??? Like a spinner would skein up their yarn if you are not familiar with that form.


----------



## quycksylvr (Mar 5, 2013)

This is going to sound a little off the wall... Are you allergic to latex or cotton? Try wearing gloves to work. I have no luck with the latex, becuase my hands sweat, so they just make it worse. But CVS carries plain white cotton gloves. I use them when I'm crocheting, weaving, knooking or spinning with something that bothers me. I don't know if they would be enough of a barrier for allergies like yours, but maybe combined with one of the creams someone else mentioned it might do the job.

Good luck.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

oh man - you are such a talented knitter - I hope it is not the yarn that has caused this reaction - I so enjoy looking at your creations


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It may not be the yarn itself, it could be the dye or anything used in the manufacturing process. Running down the problem could be costly and time consuming.

I'd abandon the project at this point. Though you do have a valid point regarding the possibility of the products you used on the baby being a possible culprit. 

I too have some dangerous allergies so I understand your concerns. Whatever caused this reaction is likely to cause a more severe reaction with further exposure.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

You definitely have my sympathy. I, too, have allergies but mine lean more toward cats, dogs that shed a lot, fresh water fish(can't eat) and a whole lot of pollens. I hope you can find some happy medium when dealing with your allergies.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that the yarn has affected you so Amy. I have been dealing with a bout of shingles and never felt such pain in my life. Had to warn my two nieces cause they came up after the baby shower and I held new great niece at the baby shower for the other niece and devoloped the shingles almost a week later. At first we though it was just a nerve problem then it devoloped into shingles I couldn't knit for three weeks. I told my doc if this was what getting shot felt like I wanted no part of it. Every time I moved I would get this awful pain. Now I am almost over it not much pain anymore just a bit of redness but no blisters anymore either. Sorry this is about you and your issue. Just had to let you know you aren't alone in your suffering. I too love seeing the things you knit and the patterns that you have shared with us. Please be careful with your allergies especially since you must have that hepi pen. I am not that bad with mine yet just the normal tree pollen and dust issues. But now that the road has been paved it is a little better for me. Take care Pat


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Amy I am so sorry to hear that have you tried knitting with rubber gloves those surgical gloves that the drs wear than at least you will not be touching the yarn


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh Amy so sorry. Wish you heal swiftly. Allergies are such a bother.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Have you thought about washing your fibres before you knit in a fragrance free soap! When i knit socks for my son who has allergies i wash them in this and he says there is no reaction! Might be worth a try! Hope you can resolve this and continue to enjoy knitting. Thinking of you!


Betty from bromont


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I, too, suffer from a host of allergies. Started when a baby allergic to apricots, then as a teen allergic to citric acid in fruits and veggies. Next was poison oak, ivy and sumac extreme reactions. Then the seasonal allergies began. 
I found I was allergic to rabbit angora, lambs wool and some synthetic fabrics (or what they may have been treated with?).
When in my late 20's I became allergic to some perfumes and dyes and some things no one knew about in the 70's...
I worked as a NASA Inspector of assemblies and became hyper-sensitized to "ROSINS and RESINS" and had to quit my job and do something else.
Rosins and resins are in thousands of products. My life became living hell. I too had the red rash on face arms and legs at times, and it was also affecting breathing, so an epi pen for me everywhere I go.
Now I am allergic to some foods as well, yet they say I am not, just "Sensitized" not allergic, yet it's the same reaction. I went to restaurant a few years ago and a lady used hot red pepper flakes on her Italian food, I had to leave the restaurant before I could eat as I could not breathe at all.
I also need a bubble...perhaps we could build a commune for those like us?
There are yarns I vow never to ouch again. I also am an artist and there are paints and thinners I can never use.
I do gourd art and have recently found I m allergic to the dust and mold. Severely-I stop breathing and start choking immediately in contact.
I also am having issues at the dinner table but have not yet found what makes me choke so am doing a food diary.
I totally understand the hopeless feeling, but count my blessing in that I can control it if I avoid it.
I was told by my specialist that the more reactions I have, the more hyper-sensitized I ill become, and the key is to avoid having ANY reactions...


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Short and to the point Amy....  

May be it's just that yarn...the die in it may have something in it that you are reacting to so seriously...I hope....In my thoughts....


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I have admired your work. Try some of the good advice given here. Hope you find relief.

Just in the past twelve months, I have discovered I am allergic to fish which I have always enjoyed eating.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck!
It seems like a lot of people have allergies to yarns, dyes, etc. in varying degrees, but that seems extreme. The only thing I can suggest is to try knitting using gloves. I'm not sure how you'd be able to do it, but perhaps if you found gloves of the right material & thinness, you could manage. Maybe this could be an excuse to buy a pair of elbow-length black satin evening gloves?  (OK, you don't really need an excuse - I do have a pair of elbow-length black satin evening gloves). 
I'm not sure what you could do about your eye issues, though. Perhaps covering your skin will partially alleviate your eye symptoms... if not, Benadryl helps some sufferers. Good luck!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh poor you! I love your determination but it looks like you will have to give up this yarn. Is there any yarn that you can knit with that doesn't set off your allergies? I would love to know the best ones...and I hope your arms heal soon..


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

HavachatAnnie said:


> Dear Amy,
> So sorry to hear about your severe allergies! You poor thing, as you must be feeling down in the dumps about it all.
> 
> You have posted some very helpful and valuable information and advice on this KP website during the time I have been a member. You are obviously an accomplished knitter and it's very disappointing for you to suffer from allergies, such as you have.
> ...


YES,AMY. We all are wishing you a speedy recovery and solution. I am for a selfish reason. You are so motivating to me. I see your wonderful knits and try harder to make mine as beautiful. I try some of the patterns you have shown us because yours are just so beautiful. I hate it that you are in pain and discomfort. I will pray for your speedy recovery so you can return to the craft you are so gifted to do. I really hope you can get back to the craft soon.
Donna


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like you are our EI gal, our canary in the coal mines for toxic yarns. Not the role you intended to play in life, I am sure.

There are so many organic yarns on the market today and so many small producers that you can ensure the chemical purity of the yarns. Also, there are more and more organic yarns produced using organic and natural dyes. The workshop I took last week on natural plant dyes was a lot of fun, so this may be an avenue for you, too. Learning to use local flowers and plants for dyes is fun, good exercise, gives you a lot of control over the purity of natural fiber yarns. Which ones can you tolerate?


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> kareo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)
> ...


Amy,
I was recently introduced to a skin therapy lotion called Renew made by the Melaleuca company. It has even cleared up chronic and severe cases of psoriasis. I'm not aware of it helping allergic reactions but I think it might be worth a try. If you want to try it and would like more information you can pm me. I would be happy to see about getting you a sample to see if it helps you.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I too have life threatening allergies and have broken out like you...but from red dye #40..ingested. I hope I never get allergic to yarns although I have to watch what I wear. There are just so many chemicals and dyes that are used senslessly in the U.S. that I sometimes wonder if the random use of artificial colors, flavoring etc. is not to blame for our immune systems acting up with allergic reactions. Places like Germany use very little artificial flavorings and colorings in their foods. Have you talked to an allergist as this is a life threatening predictament? I was on a Medrol packet for a week recently because GNC put out a chewable Vitamin C tablet with horse chestnut in it..once I started to breakout it never stopped. I do hope things get better for you..


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Hope you find a yarn that works for you.
Beth


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

You poor thing! At least you know that there are yarns out there that don't cause a reaction so you might have a more limited variety than most of us.
I'm not sure I would try again with the Bernat...you might have another miserable day. If you do decide to try, take a Benadryl first!
Good luck and keep knitting. I love seeing your projects.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Amy, just knit with the yarn you know works for you. I enjoy your work so much and look forward to seeing your projects. I know it is difficult though, not to try some yarns. Speedy recovery.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Catladysher said:


> I too have life threatening allergies and have broken out like you...but from red dye #40..ingested. I hope I never get allergic to yarns although I have to watch what I wear. There are just so many chemicals and dyes that are used senslessly in the U.S. that I sometimes wonder if the random use of artificial colors, flavoring etc. is not to blame for our immune systems acting up with allergic reactions. Places like Germany use very little artificial flavorings and colorings in their foods. Have you talked to an allergist as this is a life threatening predictament? I was on a Medrol packet for a week recently because GNC put out a chewable Vitamin C tablet with horse chestnut in it..once I started to breakout it never stopped. I do hope things get better for you..


Yes, the extra chemicals are absolutely to blame for many things. Studies have been done to link all of these extra chemicals to everything from allergies, to what seems almost like an outbreak of things like autism, to a rise in autoimmune conditions. I'm lucky that I just have chronic (& bad) allergy & sinus issues. My poor fiance has Crohn's. He literally has to inject himself with Humira - in the stomach - every other week or else risk having his immune system destroy his digestive system. My step-dad has CLL & we've been wondering about all of the lawn chemicals, etc. he's been exposed to... 
The bottom line is, if isn't natural, we really should be treating it with great caution.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Amy, that is painful to imagine, ouch!!!!. I'm so glad our knitting family came together with kind words, good suggestions and support. Please let us know how this goes. Getting blisters from a yarn. A yarn! It's not like we're knitting with poison ivy, but for you, it's exactly that! You'd think they'd have this fixed by now...


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


Amy,
My apologies if I come across as a mother hen. BUt I have a couple more thoughts for you. One is a book called No SHeep for You by Amy Singer. It is all about non-wool yarns. Some of them may be ones you could use.

Another idea is a somewhat crazy but here it goes. Have you ever wanted to write a book? If you did research on what causes yarn allergies and which yarns are less likely to cause allergic reactions by the number of responses posted I would imagine you would have a lot of buyers. Yarn manufacturers might even supply you with samples. One yarn I noticed on another site is:

SOYSILK® brand fiber is made from the residue of soybeans from tofu manufacturing. This process is 100-percent natural and free of any petrochemicals, making it an extremely environmentally friendly product. SOYSILK® brand fiber offers superior moisture absorption and ventilation properties along with beautiful draping, softness and warmth.

These, of course, are just for what they are worth--and that may be nothing at all. Best wishes to you for healthy skin and happy knitting.

:-D


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you use a mask when knitting with that yarn?

Have you thought about wearing thin gloves?

Can you take an antihistamine?

Anyone can become allergic - but if you are already allergic to certain fibers, your dermatologist might tell you to stop the contact. After all, you might be on the trail of something more serious and we wouldn't want that, right?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel so sorry for you. You do amazing knitting. Sometimes a potato cut in half will help with your eyes. I got my best relief last year from my aloe plant. Honestly when I went yo the Dr, the nurse asked what in the world happened to my eyes! They were ugly. My husband would apologize for laughing cause I looked unbelievably bad. I SMEARED ALOE across my eyes. Looked bad, but it cooled them and I promise helped more than anything else. As my deceased mil would say, it sure doesn't hurt to try. Also got antibiotics and itching pills! Global warming is making allergens so much worse. If you can eliminate products with fragrance, it might help. I hope you can find relief soon, and maybe you will be able to work with your silk another day. Will include you in my prayers. ANN


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry, thank goodness you are not allergic to the dogs. I remember they share your great knitting room. I love your posts. Wishing you are doing better, let us know.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Geeze, I really feel bad for you. Like many others I have enough allergies that I have benedryl tablets on hand all the time, but so far haven't had issues with acrylic yarns. I think everyone is right and it's a chemical allergy. I'm sure it's upsetting but have hubby toss the yarn and I would write to the manufacturer just to let them know in case it's a new chemical they are using. I hope some of the suggestions offered are helpful to you. Mary


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Catladysher said:
> 
> 
> > I too have life threatening allergies and have broken out like you...but from red dye #40..ingested. I hope I never get allergic to yarns although I have to watch what I wear. There are just so many chemicals and dyes that are used senslessly in the U.S. that I sometimes wonder if the random use of artificial colors, flavoring etc. is not to blame for our immune systems acting up with allergic reactions. Places like Germany use very little artificial flavorings and colorings in their foods. Have you talked to an allergist as this is a life threatening predictament? I was on a Medrol packet for a week recently because GNC put out a chewable Vitamin C tablet with horse chestnut in it..once I started to breakout it never stopped. I do hope things get better for you..
> ...


I totally agree with you on the autism rise. They say that more than ever are born with a form of autism. When my first son was born he was allergic to everything in the air...like me at the time. Then my second son was born almost 3 years later and he could not digest foods...just broke out from everything and his belly would swell up. Some of the things I gave him to eat one would think were all natural...like Quaker Life cereal--turned out back in 1980 there were about 4 food colorings in the cereal...and I ask--"What for?" they were still brown...but he ended up in the Children's Hospital and after they subjected him to all sorts of tests...they were clueless...but I came home with him and started to read labels. To this day I cook from scratch...just to avoid hidden problems. Now I was allergic to animals, grasses, pollens, molds etc...those allergies have now left me and now I am allergic to weird ingestable items like the Red Dye #40, Yellow #6, carob, locust bean gum...strange things that have taken a bit to diagnose as allergists do not have a test for these items...It takes keeping a diary to pin point allergens. Yogert has a lot of additives in it and so I have to read labels everytime I buy yogert. Chobani was originally pure and now they add locust bean...I called them and told them about my allergy and how I could no longer eat their yogert...they wanted to send me coupons---duh!! So--the fact is...manufacturers don't care. It is up to us to manage our bodies and read labels and make other people aware...I hope you find a yarn that works for you...such a great hobby..I would not want to see you lose a craft over a fiber. I have read in this forum a while back that someone else was having a problem with a yarn and an allergic outbreak or breathing problem...maybe they too will join in today on this chat..


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

What about wearing some fine cotton gloves (if you can deal with cotton) while you knit? Good luck finding a solution!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Amy, sorry to hear this hope you are better today. We still have to meet you at Panera's. I missed last week so hope to see you soon.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You might consider finding someone who deals in holistic medicines. A friend whose son was have severe allergic reactions and not getting any real relief from the allergist decided to try taking him to a holistic medicine doctor. That doctor ran a series of tests that looked at his enzyme and bacteria counts as well as other things. They took him off his allergy medicine and started him on some enzymes and then added an herbal tea. He started seeing relief in a matter of days. 
Another friend was having serve affects to acid reflux. His doctor just kept telling him he needed to take his meds 30 minutes before each meal and that maybe they needed to try another prescription. He decided to visit and alternative medicine doctor. That doctor removed the ant-acids from his daily routine, added a couple enzymes that aid in digestion, and is working with him in removing gluten and artificial sweeteners from his diet. He started getting relief the 1st week.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

If you have used bernat products before without a problem...write to them to see what has changed in the processing of the satin line. It may help you track down the allergen. I hope you find a solution. We would miss seeing your wonderful creations


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh you poor thing! Can I make a suggestion (which you may have tried)? Underarmour is a polypropelen fabric that allows your skin to breath but doesn't let stuff in. It comes in very light weights. Or even a cheap tyvek suit, like what painters use when they are painting. That would cover your whole body if the knitting was sitting in your lap. I hope you don't give up. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

past said:


> You might consider finding someone who deals in holistic medicines. A friend whose son was have severe allergic reactions and not getting any real relief from the allergist decided to try taking him to a holistic medicine doctor. That doctor ran a series of tests that looked at his enzyme and bacteria counts as well as other things. They took him off his allergy medicine and started him on some enzymes and then added an herbal tea. He started seeing relief in a matter of days.
> Another friend was having serve affects to acid reflux. His doctor just kept telling him he needed to take his meds 30 minutes before each meal and that maybe they needed to try another prescription. He decided to visit and alternative medicine doctor. That doctor removed the ant-acids from his daily routine, added a couple enzymes that aid in digestion, and is working with him in removing gluten and artificial sweeteners from his diet. He started getting relief the 1st week.


I too have read about holistic medicines being the answer to a lot of problems like this...good suggestion. Swanson Vitamins offers a lot of pure enzymes, vitamins and minerals...and also in liquid form for those who have had enough of swallowing pills. They also allow you to look at the label on-line to make sure the binders they use are binders you have taken before in another pill and won't react badly in your tummy. Highly recommend this vitamin company...flat rate on all orders--doesn't matter how much you order at one time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Dye_Your_Own_Yarn__L300110.html
Here you go Amy... yarn you can dye yourself... there is a way to do it with koolaid and hopefully it wont irritate your allergy's.. I agree if you even start to sniffle when you try the yarn again then you need to donate the yarn that is causing you so much trouble...
Or you can make Natural or White you signiture color.. Your too good of a knitter to let this take over your life.. hopefully the silcone cream (there are many brands out there now) will help you so you can continue with your knitting without these troubles ...


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! You poor woman. I thought I had it bad. I too have allergies to yarn. I get the hives on my right arm and the rash on my left. My throat itches and i cough. thank goodness no Swelling or watering of the eyes yet. It's the dyes for me. Newsprint and latex do the same thing to me. I found that as long as I wear long sleeves and plenty of hand cream the rash doesn't appear. The coughing I can deal with for a while. I usually will abandon the project for a few days or longer, if the rashes get too bad. I knit with a yarn that doesnt bother me as much, or cross stitch, or do my crossword puzzles. Really bad days I just read a book. Sometimes we just need to take a break and focus on ourselves. Don't feel bad. Just do what's best for you.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

dear amy , please take care , all thos allergic reactions can cause an accumulation of antigens that sometimes even your epi pen is useless. my sister in law had so many allergies and asthma and eventually from all the exposure that she started to have anaphylactic reactions. where nearly lost her 4 times. please be careful. i don't want to scare you just inform.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

what about the yarns that you dye, they would be white or creme and the recipient could dye the garment the color they wanted. Of course , there may still be chemicals used in the processing of the fiber
I cannot imagine what you are going through, I stay out of stores with scents and even some fabric shops irritate my eyes

Hope you find a work around, would be lost without my yarn addiction


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

That is awful! I am sure everyone on the forum agrees that we look forward to your posts and want you better soon!


----------



## Shara (Mar 21, 2013)

Kareo is definitely on to something when they mentioned the lotion. I am a cosmetologist, and often find myself doing certain colors/perms without gloves. It's a risk I am taking, because I can develope contact dermatitis from touching the chemicals so much. I found this lotion called "Gloves in a bottle". I don't see why you couldn't use it for your allergy problems. Here is a link to purchase it, if desired.

http://www.amazon.com/Gloves-In-Bottle-Shielding-Lotion/dp/B000UBN5S8

I hope this works for you. I too have suffered from lethal/non-lethal allergies as well. Although, I don't think I am allergic to quite as much as it seems you are. Good luck with everything, and keep us posted!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

You have my deepest sympathy, I hope the lotion works.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Amy I am so sorry for you with you allergies. I have never heard of the lotion for allergies . I hope you find success with this type of product. Let us hear from you on your recovery from this outbreak!!!!
Molly


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


As a retired RN, I would suggest that you wait at least 3 days, preferably 2 weeks, and then try your yarn again...you have to allow the allergic response to resolve before you challenge it again...otherwise, you're just causing another flair from the original allergic response/allergen...you're body is still in the "allergic" mode. Best wishes!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, Amy, for the allergic reaction you are having. I hope your Dr will be able to find a way to help you. You are dealing with quite a challenge since knitting is such a part of your life, and you are darn great at it. I'm sending good thoughts your way. I hope your arms heal quickly.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Poor you. How awful to have to give something up that you really enjoy. Hope you'll soon feel better.


----------



## rohohappy (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you tried long sleeves and a pair of thin gloves or ? That may help. Just a suggestion. My heart goes out to you. May God send his healing angles to help you.


----------



## farmknitter (Mar 3, 2013)

Keep looking for a solution. I don't know what I would do if I was not able to knit and read. Probably housework but that's low on my list of things to do. Good luck.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Dye_Your_Own_Yarn__L300110.html
> Here you go Amy... yarn you can dye yourself... there is a way to do it with koolaid and hopefully it wont irritate your allergy's.. I agree if you even start to sniffle when you try the yarn again then you need to donate the yarn that is causing you so much trouble...
> Or you can make Natural or White you signiture color.. Your too good of a knitter to let this take over your life.. hopefully the silcone cream (there are many brands out there now) will help you so you can continue with your knitting without these troubles ...


This is what I was thinking when I read your post. You seem to be very crafty and determined...maybe dyeing your own yarn will be a new craft for you!

Sorry you are suffering right now and hope you figure something out that works for your allergies.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I am so sorry, Amy. In my darker moments I sometimes wonder if I could knit totally by touch if I were to ever lose my eyesight...so I practice. (Not that I have any reason to feel threatened). Many years ago I wanted to learn to use a potter's wheel. I was doing a decent job of learning until the skin on my hands started reacting to the particles in the wet clay...end of that endeavor. I do hope you get your money back on that ferocious yarn and write a letter to the company. Send them the pictures of your poor swollen arms and hands. Your doctor might be scratching his head on this one. Do you see a dermatologist as well as an allergist? I do hope you are feeling better soon and can get back to our beloved hobby.

I like what Scoot915 just posted.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness Amy. I feel so bad for you. Hope you are feeling a little better today and will come up with a solution that works for you.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, Amy, so sorry for your troubles!! My allergies are so minor compared to yours they are barely worth mentioning, but here's what I learned. I can't wear anything new until it has been dry cleaned or washed because my allergy is apparently to something used in the finishing process. If I wear a new item without cleaning or washing, I break out in hives that last a good ten days. Cleaning it - I don't break out. If your yarn is acrylic, you wouldn't be allergic to it probably since it is synthetic, so it could be the finishing agent. Is it worth hanking (probably not a word but you probably know what I mean) a skein and washing it to see if that helps?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Allergies are mean critters! - there are cotton lined arm and hand protectors out there as many gardeners are allergic to leaves - I put a link here but you may be able to sew a simple 100% cotton glove/arm sleeve to help protect you while you knit with a yarn you love but doesn't love you. If you do not sew, you can cut the sleeves off a long sleeved cotton tshirt- 
I do this and I sew) . I have seen ladies knitting at the LYS with homemade sleeves because they were allergic to the wool in the yarn.
You can also ptype in protective gardening sleeve in ebay.
http://www.anniesmagicgarden.com/home.php?cat=283


----------



## MarilynBT (Jan 8, 2013)

If you are having hives and other symptoms when you handle the fiber, you should strongly consider gloves with gauntlets in a fiber you can tolerate or quitting. Remember that each exposure to an allergen increases the sensitivity. If you push yourself against already serious allergic reactions, you could go into anaphylactic shock. Be smart about this. Don't threaten your own life, no matter how enjoyable knitting may be.


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

Amy, I agree with KnitterNatalie. One day is not long enough for things to "quiet down" before trying the yarn again. I too have yarn allergies, but it is usually from the dyes or wool. There are organic yarns that I have dyed using strong black tea for one garment, and strong fresh mint tea for another. The colors weren't vibrant, but at least I was able to knit without breaking out in hives. Wool makes the skin on my hands crack. The "invisible glove" product mentioned before could help. I am definitely going to give it a try, but with my luck I'll probably be allergic to that too. Thank you all for the suggestions!


----------



## Weidl (Oct 30, 2012)

Good morning. I live in northern Canada where it is very cold which doesn't help my skin at all. I am very allergic to a lot of items including fabrics, medicine, bees, sulpha drugs, shampoo/soap, household cleaners, dirt and on and on.

My doctor prescribes a steroid cream for me which not only helps my rash, itching, etc. but also controls my excezma caused by the cold, dry air.

The name is "Nerisone" oily cream. Available by prescription only. There are different strengths according to the severity you have.

I would like to suggest that you discuss it with your doctor and at least give it a try. For me it really works. 

Up here it is fairly expensive but I don't care about that. My doctor gives me two tubes at a time so it saves on dispensing fees each time.

Good luck and don't give in to those nasty allergies. I refuse to.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sending sympathy and hugs your way Amy. You are a wonderful lady who I greatly admire. Your knitting rocks and you sound voice of reason always inspires me to try and do just a bit better. 

Feel better and less itch soon. 

Gigi


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

My best wishes are with you. That is an extreme reaction and uncomfortable. 

Ave you tried the very thin latex gloves that are used for physical exams? I think some yarns would slip over them. Maybe even the one you are trying to work with.

Hope you can find a way to continue to work with fiber.
Ellen


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Amy, I hope you can take the time to read all the responses - looks like there are a bunch of ideas for you and hopefully something you haven't already tried. 

Good luck and I sure hope you get some relief.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't imagine being allergic to yarn - hopefully it is only this yarn that gives you such a horrible time and that you can work with other yarns without too much discomfort. Not sure if it would help or if you would be allergic to it because you are allergic to bee stings, but some of the hard lotion bars with beeswax leave a very nice protective coating on your hands while moisturizing. I made some from the recipe on this site: http://www.hardlotion.com/ Absolutely love it and it helps my exzema.
Nothing but good reviews from everyone that uses it - just a suggestion - hope you find relief!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kareo said:


> Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)


I believe Avon has a silicone base lotion that can protect the skin...don't know that it would work against allergens though. Can't remember the name of it, unfortunately.


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Amy, 
I too am your knitting fan. I love your work and your input. I am so sorry you have these awful allergies....but, that said...let me tell you a silly story of a fellow knitting nut (myself). I have only been knitting about a year now and I knit every spare moment I can. I tend to be intense...so much so I ended with a numb left arm and hand and a miserable left shoulder. I had to stop knitting for a week and spend $$$$$ for the the chiropractor. But...am back at it but practicing new less tense knitting. ugh
I hope the silicone works for you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So sorry. I wonder if washing the yarn first might help. I know people have written that they do that with red heart before knitting it up to soften it. I wonder if in your situation, if it would get rid of the chemicals on the yarn and maybe set the dye so it it less irritating. I have some old fashioned thin leather gloves if you would like them. That might help.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Thank you all so much for your care and concern. I know that you gals (and guys) are always so helpful and supportive with knitting related questions, but this response has really warmed my heart.

I have lots of ideas to try. I recently sent my DH out to find and purchase the Gloves in a Bottle for him and one of my co-workers who have hands that crack and bleed in winter. Of course, I learned of this product from KP! I haven't tried it yet, but will for sure as I can see how it will provide a barrier for me.

I like the idea of going to live in a "sterile" environment or "commune" type situation, but my family would never go for that. Perhaps I can get my Dr. to write me a Rx to visit such a place for at LEAST a week at a time.. to get relief from my allergies AND raising four teenagers! I might need to go a LOT! LOL 

I like Ronie's idea of dyeing my own yarn. Or... using white as my "signature" color. I can't use bleach, so eventually, the white items will take on the colors of their environment (ie. stains).

I also have been considering trying a holistic approach. I have a very "clean" and clean living environment and live a pretty healthy lifestyle, so I don't think a SERIOUS overhaul would be necessary. It is just taking the time and effort to do proper research on the subject AND to find a good practicioner. 

I am finding that as time goes on, my allergies are increasing in their severity and the number of things I am allergic to. The medicines are working less and less and I fear my epi pen may be rendered useless someday and THAT is a frightening thought.

I was planning on trying that yarn again tonight, but I have placed the entire project in a Ziploc bag and it is out in the garage. I am not ready to give it another go... and most likely never will be. Thank you to the couple of nurses who suggested waiting a couple of weeks... you are right and I had forgotten that rule.

I am familiar with Under Armour and like the idea of trying a long-sleeve shirt. I need only "steal" one from my son or husband and give that a shot. Since my hands are less affected than my arms, I might try making myself some sort of "arm warmer" type covering for knitting. Yes, my teens will be THRILLED. I will be wearing my "knitting cuffs", my clicker on a piece of yarn around my neck, a cable needle in my pony tail and it doesn't get any cooler than that!!!!!

Jessica-Jean has said that she had a pretty severe allergy to wool and that it went away after the onset of menopause. I am Soooo hoping for an early menopause! Not joking here! I think about her comment often and it is something that I look forward to... kind of a hopeful idea.

I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to comment, share your ideas and insights. I have some really great ideas to try. KPers are the BEST!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Amy, I hate this for you! I love you work, and your help to others. I pray you soon get relief from this and can soon be back to your passion. Also: you are so well loved! By this time... 8 pages!!! Get to feeling better very soon, dear one!


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy cats, girl! It's not weak to admit defeat - perhaps it's even wise.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ur a very talented lady and i suspect and awesome lady too.. i hope u find a solution


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Would wearing some sort of gloves help? I would suggest non-latex, worth a try anyway. I know it's hard to knit with gloves on, as my arthritis and carpal tunnel have made my finger pads numb and it really slows me down. I wish you well with it.


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Amy, I've been wondering where you were. I always get so much out of all the helpful suggestions you give us. I am really sorry to hear this news. I pray this will heal soon for you. It sounds painful and dillabating(?). Take care.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

well Amy-I will volunteer to complete the project for you if after a few weeks you try and have the same reaction..

I'll send you shipping costs to Niagara Falls and then return to you to gift as I am assuming that is what you were doing ??

take care, take heed and take heart as always..

jenny KPer to the end


----------



## Gonnago2obx (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the solution to your problem might be the silicone lotion as mentioned. I have had problems with allergies to nickel (it's in zippers, buttons and snaps) and I have been using a lotion called Gloves in a Bottle. It has been my savior for the allergies and just dry skin. You can find it in nursing supply stores as it is a favorite to nurses for their constant hand washing. Do mention it to your dermotologist and I hope you keep on knitting in good health.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jdsanford5 said:


> Can't imagine being allergic to yarn - hopefully it is only this yarn that gives you such a horrible time and that you can work with other yarns without too much discomfort. Not sure if it would help or if you would be allergic to it because you are allergic to bee stings, but some of the hard lotion bars with beeswax leave a very nice protective coating on your hands while moisturizing. I made some from the recipe on this site: http://www.hardlotion.com/ Absolutely love it and it helps my exzema.
> Nothing but good reviews from everyone that uses it - just a suggestion - hope you find relief!!!


Thank you for the link.. I just ordered some. I HAD heard of this before but had forgotten the name of the product. My daughter, son and I have exzema and this is worth a try. I LOVE the idea of a bar. Thanks!


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

I wonder if bamboo yarn would be a good choice for you? It would be so sad if you had to give up knitting. I hope you find something that works! Blessings


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Sugar bee...Can you use switch to Organics.... It might just save your live's joy of knitting. But only after allowing an extended time for your body to relax and heal itself. If attempted too soon may cause an additional allergy to develop. What clothing are you able to tolerate? If you can buy cottons fabrics to wear, provided all sizing and excess dyes are washed before initial wearing...it might indicate you would be 'safe' knitting organic (non-dye or very possibly organic dyed colors only). HAVE to be certain the organic dyes are NOT in the same family as any of your allergies. You know, don't eat lettuce if allergic to other plants in the same 'family,' etc. I'm sure you already have to do this and are quite familiar with the details i'm mentioning. Last idea...Can you discuss this matter at depth with your allergy physician? And ask for a letter or similar which you could use to snail-mail/email to your favorite yarn Companies Design Departments inquiring after organic dye info: the materials used so you can check which are safe given your specific needs. I just pray you do -not- give up your passion, knitting, without examining some more options SugarBee....You are in my prayers. Shalom.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

joannav said:


> well Amy-I will volunteer to complete the project for you if after a few weeks you try and have the same reaction..
> 
> I'll send you shipping costs to Niagara Falls and then return to you to gift as I am assuming that is what you were doing ??
> 
> ...


You are the sweetest EVER! I had only just begun a top-down sweater for a Mother's Day gift. I only knitted about 100 yds. or so before I couldn't stand it any longer. I have already re-started it in another yarn.

Such a generous offer.... so kind of you.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

There's nothing I can say that has not been said.I'm so sorry for this problem. Hope you find a solution,your knitting has always been inspiring


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Weidl said:


> Good morning. I live in northern Canada where it is very cold which doesn't help my skin at all. I am very allergic to a lot of items including fabrics, medicine, bees, sulpha drugs, shampoo/soap, household cleaners, dirt and on and on.
> 
> My doctor prescribes a steroid cream for me which not only helps my rash, itching, etc. but also controls my excezma caused by the cold, dry air.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have never heard of that cream. I will mention it to my dermatologist next visit. Thanks for posting!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Amy, I hope you can take the time to read all the responses - looks like there are a bunch of ideas for you and hopefully something you haven't already tried.
> 
> Good luck and I sure hope you get some relief.


Thank you, mirl56! I am overwhelmed by the number of responses and the VERY good suggestions. I am at work today and have read through them quickly. I will be at my computer re-reading each and every entry again tonight to make sure I haven't missed anything.

So many great ideas and so many wonderful, caring people here... I am very touched.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sure you have run the gamut on health care providers. Even if you could narrow it down to just one yarn would be oh so wonderful. This has got to be a horrible disappointment for you. I wish you all the best and hope there comes some solution to your problem. I have always enjoyed your posts. Please continue. God 
Bless you.


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Checked online just now and there is a seller offering a dozen 3.4 oz tubes of Silicone Glove for $25, and no shipping. Other options online too, but it looked like the best price...provided your Doc clears this would be a safe product for you to use. It pulled up some called Silicone Glove, and vary similar names by Avon and other Companies. Hope this is helpful. There just -has- to be a solution. "Gloves" of fabric, or in a tube....something! I -did- wonder about the tube stuff...would it fully absorb into your skin, leaving it dry, so as not rub off onto your work... I have no idea, but might need to verify this with a user...


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope you are able to find a way through the allergies! I so love to see your knitting. In fact, one of your sweaters in January inspired me to try my first sweater which I'm working on now!


----------



## Gwenny 31 (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you thought about washing the yarn with mild soap(not detergent) before handling the yarn?
There may have been many many foreign chemical particulates in the factory where the yarn was produced which have adhered to the yarn.
I say use soap here because detergents (sodium lauryl sulphate) which causes blistering in people allergic to it may have been used to wash out excess chemical dyes etc. after production. 
It sounds very much to me like a chemical irritation from dye debris/or detergent left adhering to yarn after production. It's just a thought which maybe worth while persuing. Gwenny.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> joannav said:
> 
> 
> > well Amy-I will volunteer to complete the project for you if after a few weeks you try and have the same reaction..
> ...


well offer was sincerely meant but a Mother's Day gift should absolutely be executed by yourself..if you want to sell yarn -same offer still applies-all my allergies are relinquished after menopause as jessica-jean mentioned BUT it was a very long interim from teen to now


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I am so sorry this is happening to you! I also have allergies to some fibers, just can't wear them next to my skin however if I put on a silk or cotton blouse or shirt, I can wear them. I still remember my dear husband laughing so hard when I found I could no longer wear cashmere. I was devastated but he was hysterical, finally I could see the humor in it. Some fibers are harder for me to knit than others and I so love natural fibers but I too have asked my dermatologist and he gave me a lotion to use before knitting or crocheting. Good luck!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is horrible. You have tried gloves or something like that? It would be terrible if you had to give up something you love doing.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor baby!!! I would be devastated. Is this the first yarn that caused a problem? I just compared Bernat Satin to Paton's Astra. Both are 100% acrylic. It must be a softener in the Satin yarn that is causing this rash. It is extremely different from the other sport weights that I have on hand.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MommaHope said:


> Checked online just now and there is a seller offering a dozen 3.4 oz tubes of Silicone Glove for $25, and no shipping. Other options online too, but it looked like the best price...provided your Doc clears this would be a safe product for you to use. It pulled up some called Silicone Glove, and vary similar names by Avon and other Companies. Hope this is helpful. There just -has- to be a solution. "Gloves" of fabric, or in a tube....something! I -did- wonder about the tube stuff...would it fully absorb into your skin, leaving it dry, so as not rub off onto your work... I have no idea, but might need to verify this with a user...


Thanks. I will look into the silicone lotions. Thanks for taking the time to search for me.

I also found a free pattern posted today for arm warmers. Since my arms are always worse than my hands, I am going to knit them and try to wear them when I knit... AND remember to keep my hands off my face, etc. when I knit... that's a big thing.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You poor sweetheart, I feel so sorry for you. I can't even begin to imagine how awful this is for you. Hope the lotion that was suggested can work for you. Hang in there, we're all here for you any time day or night. God Bless.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This may have been posted already. But could it be the dye in the yarn? Maybe washing it first before knitting with it will help. I do hope you resolve the issue. I can't imagine not being able to knit or crochet. I got a cortisone injection in my left wrist yesterday and am sporting a brace and was told to give it a rest. I'm also in terrible withdrawal for a while. And I've just gotten out of bed for the day.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

feel bad for u , it must be so fustrating


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read of your allergies giving you such a bad time. Praying it was something other than the yarn that gave you such a severe reaction.


----------



## DarFromRedondo (Jul 31, 2012)

I always look for your answer to questions, you are truly admired by so many here, as you can tell. Hope all goes well for you and you find a good solution to the problem. We're all hoping for better days ahead for you.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't know what I did but what I wrote disappeared and I don't know yet if it went to this post. But I agree with doctorann on washing the yarn. I am knitting a scarf out of Red Heart Team Spirit and it has stained my bamboo needles blue and when I knit the blue it feel gummy on the needles. The yellow is ok but both a bit stiff. I'm sure there is something in the yarns that you are reacting too. I hope you get better. What a miserable thing to have happen to you.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Mommica said:


> Oh, my sympathies are with you. I've never experienced anything like this and I really feel for you. You are such a wonderful craftman - I hope you can put that skein aside and find something you can actually work with. Do not, and I repeat, do not, suffer through this yarn! It's just not worth sores and itchiness! You are one amazing lady!


I agree! Hope you feel better soon! Although my allergies aren't as bad as yours (I have epi-pen for bee stings), I can sympathize....your comfort and possibly LIFE are worth more than whatever project you are doing!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I get entire body itching from oregano which is a a new sensitivity to me so I can relate a little. Perhaps it isn't the yarn but the dye that is used or something in the process. Have you tried non-dyed yarn? You probably have but just askin'.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry Amy. I love to work with Bernat Satin - it makes lovely chemo hats - so I know how hard it must be for you to put it down. I knit a lot stuff in pure cotton for a friend of mine who is allergic to many kinds of fibres too, so I know what you are going through. Take care.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sympathy and hugs from me too. My heart goes out to you. I hope you are able to find something or some yarns that you can knit with and enjoy. I keep thinking of bamboo? Have you tried that?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dearest Amy,
I don't know how old you are...but this too could pass!
It has in my case.
I have been to the hospital for anaphylaxis enough to know...don't play around...or be stubborn enough to harm yourself! I used to take 3 shots a week, and probably 8 meds a day...none of which gave real relief. I will tell you that the worst attacks were from a combination of things...not just like I ate peanuts, and began swelling, and Oh! it's peanuts. It was terrible for years...but today, I am more informed as to what I can put in my mouth or on my body, or have in my home, with reasonable safety. I take an antihistame(OTC) at night. It is the only med I take for my allergies. I have no idea how many thousands of dollars I have spent on allergies with poor results.
Please do take care of yourself, and don't take chances with your health. I am not a health care physician, this is just how I've done things.


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

You'll be able to knit--your allergy is to a certain yarn(s), not knitting. But if any yarn sets off your symptoms, set it aside--you're sensitizing and making yourself more reactive. If you can be ruthless about not using yarns that cause your allergies to flare up, time and age diminish symptoms in many people. Good luck!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

...and, not only are allergies a royal pain, it doesn't help that in most cases they can't be "seen" (for example, oozing wounds &/or pus or splintered bones poking out of your skin) so people think you obviously are just after attention. Until Steve got some allergies of his own, his body language said "Get over yourself. It's a [sneeze][swollen eyes][runny nose][sweats][insert symptom here] for goodness sakes!

Well. Little did I realize how valiantly I had been holding up until I saw the likes of a [very nice][but clueless] man struggle with sneezing. You'd have thought the world had come to an end.

I have asthma caused by allergies. I've ended up with Sampter's Triad, which is apparently caused by asthma, but not allergies. Sigh. Amy, I have a lot of compassion and sympathy for you, and I understand EXACTLY your attitude of doing what you want. You didn't fail. You just reached a limit. We all have limits but a lot of people never know that 'cause they don't reach high enough. 

I've been confused for years by the fact that apparently my trip to the ER for an anaphylactic shock reaction to aspirin was NOT an allergy to aspirin. You could fool me. Intensive care for three days.

"For those patients whose asthma begins as an adult, the cause is often not a true allergy. One such example of this is Samters Triad. This is a condition in which patients have a combination of symptoms such as airway problems like asthma; nasal problems like blockage and running discharge with nasal polyps; and then develop a hypersensitivity reaction to aspirin. This hypersensitivity reaction is non-allergic." http://www.allergy.org.nz/Allergy+help/samters+triad.html


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> jdsanford5 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I made some from the recipe on this site: http://www.hardlotion.com/ Absolutely love it and it helps my exzema.
> ...


Regarding exzema -- the talc in rubber gloves REALLY exacerbates this, as does flour, drywall dust, just plain dust, etc. I figure you already know this, but just in case!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Perhaps you might have better luck with some of the "indie"
yarn producers? Check with Cindy Walker at stonyhillfiberarts.com, for example. She buys her cotton from an organic farm in TX, spins it in a mill in western NC that she runs. She dyes some, leaves lots of it undyed for others to dye themselves, perhaps use undyed. Or perhaps some of the undyed alpacas? There's also a vegan company somewhere (NY state, perhaps?) where all the products are non-animal. Some of these might be gentler for you.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, Amy I understand so many allergies. I am truly sorry you have so many. I hope the cream can help you. I could not think of having to bare through all of it. I pray you find some kind of relief.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Amy, I am so sorry that this is happening to you. You mention your allergist, but have you also seen a dermatologist? Sometimes you need more than one doctor to get things straightened out. It's worth a try.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Amy, please please PLEASE be careful with latex gloves or the lotion that covers your hands. If you have a latex allergy, as I do, it would not be wise to wear the gloves or use the lotions. 


I am so sorry you're going through this. I used to take shots for allergies and after a couple of years realized it was making me more sick! I quit taking the shots and I had relief from the severity of the allergies. Still have reactions, but nothing like I did have. 


Praying for you to feel better!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

When I read this post I just wanted to cry. I am so sorry and by a long shot I hope that it was the wipes.
Your work is so lovely and you are such a support here on the site.......
I hope that you are feeling better soon. If you have to live in a bubble we could all come and yarn bomb the outside of it-LOL.


----------



## grammy to 3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Amy, so sorry to hear of your allergies. I am in the same boat as you--allergies rule my life because most of my allergies are to foods, but also to things I touch (aluminum knitting needles) and some things I smell. I'm going to a NAET practitioner--it's an allergy elemination technique that uses no shots, or does anything that hurts. You may want to check out NAET on Youtube. The process seems very simple but I can tell you it works for me.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Time to get out the surgical gloves, undyed yarns and try again. Alpaca is purportedly safe as is cotton, linen, flax, bamboo. I didn't say silk because some produce a stench some people can't tolerate; I'm one of them. Try 100% natural handpainted yarns if you aren't allergic to wool. But it could also be the chemical processes by which these yarns are colored.

Sometimes we just can't win and it becomes a process of elimination to see what actually works.

Here's to playing Sherlock Holmes or Dr. House with your detective work and may you win in the long run.


----------



## Desertgem (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder if you would have more success and less Iain I'd you tried using bamboo, linen or hemp products. I can only sympathize. I am sure had it been me i would have given up long ago....good luck


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Have you ever tried washing the skein of yarn first? Maybe it's possible that there is something in the manufacturing/processing of the yarn that could be washed out. I hope you can find a solution. You shouldn't look at it as you have been defeated - you have just "changed your mind" about that yarn. You could always gift it to someone who would enjoy working with it and you will have the pleasure of making someone else happy with the yarn instead of the finished product.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Desertgem said:


> I wonder if you would have more success and less Iain I'd you tried using bamboo, linen or hemp products. I can only sympathize. I am sure had it been me i would have given up long ago....good luck


oh no NEVER say give up


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I was reading about how to help coughs by placing vic's vapor rub on the bottom soles of our feet. I think many do not realize how much our skin does absorb. We are all blessed we do not have so many allergies.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> joannav said:
> 
> 
> > well Amy-I will volunteer to complete the project for you if after a few weeks you try and have the same reaction..
> ...


What is the difference between the two yarns? The one you are allergic to and the one you're not?


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have, like you, tons of allergies. I was tested and I wasn't allergic to animals and that was it. Everything else, but thank God I seem to be okay with yarn. I didn't realize you would become immune to the shots and things start over again.

I worked milking cows, lol, because I wasn't allergic to them. The people would save things that I would react to until I left. I did that for 9 years and had many asthma attacks during that time. My boss said I should live in Antarctica on a block of ice lol Maybe you should too lol


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

LunaDragon said:


> I was reading about how to help coughs by placing vic's vapor rub on the bottom soles of our feet. I think many do not realize how much our skin does absorb. We are all blessed we do not have so many allergies.


That is one activity I will not be able to do...Camphor/Camphor oil is a major problem (allergic severely)


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I had multiple allergies but now have finally outgrown them with better eating habits and being my own doctor to a point. I feel for you prayers to help sent along


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

How about cotton? does that bother you?


cbjlinda said:


> After looking around the internet it is most likely the wook content that you are allergic too. Lets hope that is it and not the dyes ect.
> 
> 
> AmyKnits said:
> ...


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

So sorry for your problems. I can't imagine how miserable you must be. Long shot, but does wearing long sleeves help and then showering right afterwards? I know a friend of mine who was allergic to Red dye #5 could still work with in in long sleeves and wearing 2 layers of rubber (latex) gloves. Feel better and stay far far away from that particular yarn.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

LunaDragon said:


> I was reading about how to help coughs by placing vic's vapor rub on the bottom soles of our feet. I think many do not realize how much our skin does absorb. We are all blessed we do not have so many allergies.


This works really well. My husband tried it during a bought with bronchitis and whooping cough and it was great. Not fool proof but defiantly helped.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

aw, I am so very sorry for you! How do you do with just plain cotton yarn? Benedryl???

Like you I'm allergic to all sorts of things, thank heaven yarn (other than the fuzzy stuff) hasn't bothered me..

Best luck and I hope you don't have to give up! Have ya tested the yarn on a small spot on your skin prior to purchase???


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh geeze. Have you done allergy testing to see if it is the yarn itself? I break out in hives sometimes, due to stress. Certain soaps make me itch. Try wearing some arthritis gloves. Here is a site to buy them from: http://www.drleonards.com/Health-Products/Arthritis-Pain-Relief/106600/1/1/products_page.cfm
I have a pair and they are not to bad to work with. I don't have allergies to yarns except wool. Hope everything gets better for you. Allergies are a pain.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Amy, I am so sorry that you have been inflicted with all these allergy's. I sure hope someone can find a "cure" for you...you deserve ALL the sympathy we can give you, but you also have our love, support and prayers...you are a wonderful knitter and lovely person.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

That's terrible. And here I thought my reaction to wool was bad. The nurse in me says...See your allergist for help ASAP. You don't need to be using your epipen for this.


----------



## PSY (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your allergy to yarn, but I totally understand.....

I've been allergic to wool my entire life, well lanolin I guess. I can't knit w/it, wear it, sleep under blankets, or wear wool coats. My allergy isn't as bad as yours, but bad enough to know to stay away.

So I've used everything but wool to do handwork all my life. I live in Appalachia WV. Our local stores do not carry much of a yarn type selection so I was limited for so long until the internet happened.

I sincerely hope you wont' give up handwork, but maybe switch to non-wool yarns. Hope you will heal quickly.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, Amy.

:-( :-(


----------



## lynnek (May 25, 2012)

Oh Amy, I'm so sorry here hear of your distress. I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope it will clear up and you will feel more comfortable very soon. Take care.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> kareo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)
> ...


mine is due to varigated yarns, definately not as severe as yours, all i get is sinus infections, i sure hope you recover soon.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh poor thing, I know I have problems but not as bad as yours, you must be gutted? The wipes could be a problem as they do give me some probs. Can you knit in pure cotton gloves and wear cotton sleeved items? Just a thought hun and trying to help (not read the whole thread yet)

I hope things can improve for you either heat or coolness to tame it a slight amount. Thinking of you and hope this is not the end of your crafting days!!   

Pam


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Amy there is hope! 
If you can get your hands on the book Goodby Allergys. The diet and advice helped my young son along with the finegold diet to controll his breathless allergy attacts completly. 
We resently found out he and my grandson have a diease discovered ten years ago called eosinophilic esophagitis.
My son has a mild case of the diease and my grandson has an inherited cronic case, both are treatable in different ways.
God bless and may He heal you, Deb


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> kareo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)
> ...


Also, how would you handle goggles to protect your eyes from the worse affecting yarns? Just wondering. Am sorry you are suffering so much, that is sad.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I am so sorry you are having this problem. You may have already done this but, have you ever contacted the manufacturers of this yarn and asked what additives they use , if any to the yarn, such as "finishers" to make it shine? I don't know if they do that sort of thing but if they do other companies may also do it. I wonder what would happpen with home spun yarn?


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry - You have to be miserable.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Does Avon still make Silicone Glove lotion? My grandmother used that exclusively due to allergies...

Oh, our Poor Amy...I will have to re-double my knitting efforts this evning as an offering to the crafting gods ;-) You can channel the speed and mistake-free work on this never-ending sweater pattern with which I'm developing a love/hate relationship.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Your good advice has made you many friends on KP -- friends who are distressed to hear of your current problems. Like so many others, I wish you relief from your allergies and a way to cope in the near future. Hope your next posting is full of good news.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

have you ever thought of going to a nature healing doctor? 
They are really great.


----------



## reisha (Apr 17, 2012)

My heart goes out to you luv. If you can figure out how to wash the yarn before starting your projects, it will clean out some of the chemical residue that is driving you crazy. Or check out local spinners. I am sure there are peeps out there who would be happy to help find you a perfect blend that you won't react to.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Amy knits I follow your responses and comments. They are always constructive and supportive. I just wish that I could support you in some way as I too have problems like you with auto immune system . Love and best wishes Linda x
T

Y


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't give up hope - sounds like you've gotten some great advice regarding lotions, etc. There just HAS to be something out there for you so that you can continue with what you love and what you do so well. Take care, & keep us posted...


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Amy, sending support your way; while hoping that your allergist can find an answer/solution which will allow you to return to the knitting you love.

Patience, and trial-and-error will likely be required.
Don't give up. You are an inspiration to so many of us!
I'll be thinking of you, daily.

Esther


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


Hugs......could you try knitting while wearing latex gloves?


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Hang in there, Amy! So many great ideas and offers of help. What a wonderful community!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Amy-I'm so sorry. This may be a stupid question but would it help if you wound the yarn into a loose skein and washed it before knitting with it? I know you are one smart cookie so you've probably already thought of that. I know there are yarns out there that are pretty eco-friendly-processed without harsh chemicals, use only natural plant based dyes, etc. Not always the cheapest but may give you some relief. Have you tried buying undyed yarn such as KnitPicks Bare and dyed it using natural dyes(skeined and washed first, of course)? There must be a solution out there for you. Denise


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Amy, I'm so sorry, keep knitting and have your husband donate that yarn for you!
take care.
Naomi


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Amy,So sorry to here about your allergic reactions. I had to get the shots for allergies every week as a child but thankfully outgrew them. I hope with all the recommendations on here that you find a solution soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am all to familiar with allergies! Have them to food, medication, people, plants, and various other things. Too many to mention believe me. I know what you are going through though. I have given up mostly on going to doctors because there seems to be nothing they can do for me plus they want to "test" me to make sure I am allergic! Can you imagine!? No way! I have so far been able to let Mother Nature take her course and so far she has not killed me. I agree with what does not kill you makes you stronger.

My sympathies for your pain. Hope you are better soon!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Many people do not realize just how horrible these allergies can be. I hope you'll be able to get some skin lotion that will let you get back to your favorite pastimes. Good luck.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

can you wear long sleeves and knit with latex free gloves


----------



## Patrice (May 4, 2011)

You have gotten such good advice, I only have one thing to add. Please stay at the doctor's office the 20 minutes after the shot that they request. I am the poster child for why you should. I have taken allergy shots during three periods of my life that ended in allergic reactions to the shot. The first time I got a shot of epinephrin in the doctor's office. The next two sent me to the emergency room. They came on quickly enough that I may not have been able to use the epi-pen. Many people don't stay at the doctor's office. Please do. Good luck with your different techniques to remedy this. I'd love to hear how you resolve it.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dear Amy; Allergy Am I - too many things to mention. I hear your pain. 

I bought 30 / 150gm skeins of hand-spun, hand-dyed 100% locally grown wool in Ireland (to knit Aran sweaters for my Irish daughters and grandchildren) only to discover that even after washing, air drying, and wearing cotton gloves, I just CAN NOT knit with it. Like you - raw skin blisters. Now what what do I do with all this special yarn??

I carry anti histamines everywhere, can't trial perfumes or hand lotions or food samples at the store. My daughter is amazed that I have survived this long (having played with asbestos in art class and mercury in science class too).

We just keep on going, and work around what others take for granted. Hang in there! you are NOT alone! XXX


----------



## Casey2a (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Amy, I was a chemist for many years and know about your problems first hand. Luckily, yarns (so far) haven't been a problem. In the lab, many used a silicone skin barrier cream, with good to great results. One young woman was allergic to her paid-for wedding dress lace neckline. I believe we got it from Baxter chemical sales. I can check for you if you'd like. One thing though, this stuff will make a Big change in your tension. Good luck!!
Casey2a


----------



## Auntie Dee (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so sorry... First feel better, and hope it was the baby wipes.


----------



## judykeller (Oct 1, 2011)

I also have had allergic reactions to some yarns. I can tell you what I have done to help have less contact with the yarn and the fibers that land on my skin. 

I took an old pair of my husband's shirt to his long underwear and cut the sleeves off. I then put the sleeves on myself, all the way up the arms. I can wash them when they need it and to get off the old fibers.

Works for me and I hope it can help you too.

I will do anything to knit. I feel they can have my knitting needles when they can rip them from my cold, dead hand!


----------



## Ashadaum (Dec 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear. Recover quick and hopefully you can still use some fibers. you are one of my favorite advice people on this sight!!!!! Can't you see I need you!? Lol. Feel better.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Bernat Satin is an acrylic yarn. Perhaps if you stuck to natural fibers it would help. Alpaca is said to be OK for many people with allergies. Cotton, linen, hemp, ramie are plant based & are possible. And some yarns are dyed with natural dyes. Hope you find relief fromyour suffering.


----------



## PSY (Feb 23, 2013)

I just remembered a solution that my daughter has used on my grandson.

Someone suggested she try Bagg Bomb..... It's what dairy farmers use on milk cows utters when the cows have a rash. I thought she was nuts, but on one of their extended visits to my house, my grandson broke out terribly. She used this stuff on him before he went to bed and by morning he was only lightly pink in the affected areas instead of the rash/blisters/etc. I have never used it. 

I have a prescription which is about 56 years old. This stuff works for me over night. It's GENARIC name is Diflorasone Diacetate OINTMENT USP, 0.05%. 

I also have Betamethasone VA o.1%, which is a cream version of the above I am told. Also a genaric name.

My doctor kept the tube that I had had for a very long time so can't tell you the original name of this stuff, but I'm sure a doctor might know. 

A family doctor prescribed this for me when I was about 7 when I had Chicken Pox and eczema allergy in the creases of my arms that I had dug until they bled. I've insisted on this SAME prescription for years. I've tired others, but this is the only one that works for me to obtain any relief.

The ointment works much better than the cream, maybe because it's thicker and 'stays' on better....

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnit... hope you are starting to feel better by this time. 

This may sound really strange, but so many friends with arthritis have told me that cutting out gluten made their pain go away, that I am beginning to wonder if it might just help with some other things. I have Fibromyalgia and am getting closer to be willing to try cutting out gluten to see if it might work to ease pain. It may just be that gluten is having an effect on your allergies as well. 

I think that when my pain gets bad enough, I become willing to try most anything that sounds "safe"... or at least not harmful. 
I do hope you find a solution.
Jane


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

A friend of mine gets a shot every so often called xolair I think that is the correct spelling sounds like should be zolair as she has very severe allergies too don't know if would work for you. have you tried a protective barrier cream?


AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

For other allergies - like pollens, grass, etc. - it is said to take a tablespoon of wild honey daily. The honey must be from the area you are in. 

You sound so miserable and I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> kareo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)
> ...


I wonder if the barrier lotion is like the stuff you are suppose to put on before being exposed to poison ivy, it supposedly prevents a reaction?


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Have you tried knitting this yarn while wearing a long sleeve blouse and thin cotton gloves and a mask? That is what I would do. I also have life threatening allergies and have had to make many adjustments to be able to do what I want to do. 
You do need to be very careful with your allergies. Each time you are exposed to a substance that you are allergic to your body will have a worse reaction. I have had to give up many foods due to my allergies. I also live with an EpiPen and liquid Benadryl. Not fun to have to do that but the alternative is not good either. The thoughts of having to wear gloves is not pleasant but the thin ones that museum curators use are nearly like not having gloves on when it comes to usability. They allow for nearly "normal" feeling in your hands. 
I am allergic to nylon, rayon and wool so I have to be very careful how I spin wool and knit or wear these fibers. Don't give up what you love... JUST RE-THINK the fiber you are using. I have found acrylic fibers that are wonderful and can give you the same soft results as the wool. Know that you are not alone! I have had these problems for over 40 years... I am here if you need someone who understands. 
Today I was going to help out in our family business as one of our employees was ill. I didn't get to leave the house. Darned allergies have just sapped all of my energy. The wind is stirring up the pollen and I can hardly breathe. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. If not I will stay home and work on paperwork for the shop at home. KEEP SMILING!


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh Amy I do feel for you. But I wouldn't see this as being defeated. You can't say you haven't given it your best shot, so take heart in the fact that you have tried so hard. God works in mysterious ways - closes some doors and opens others. You will find a way, I just know it. God bless and my prayers are with you at this time, and always.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Bless your heart! and how do you possibly know when something pops up that will affect you.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Amy, You may be having a reaction to the moth proofing on the yarn if it is wool. I can get by spinning our family raised wool if I don't over do it. But any store bought wool product nearly kills me because of the moth proofing. Also you have no idea where this yarn you are using has been. It may have been stored or transported with something with a chemical that you are not aware of. When my boys where little we bought them some new clothing items. My policy has always been that new clothes are to be washed before they are worn... but little boys want their new items NOW! Without me knowing it my boys decided it was time to try on their new clothes. Within 10 minutes of putting on a new shirt my youngest son walked by me and I noticed that he was covered in an all over rash... very raised and red rash. I took the shirt off of him and tended to his rash. I washed all the clothes. A few days later my youngest son came in wearing that offending shirt... NO problem! I figured that it had to have had something on it that washed off when it was laundered. Just a thought! Hope you feel better soon. Another thought, do you keep a food diary? I get bleeding eczema from most melons. It sometimes takes keeping a detailed food diary and several months to figure out what foods could be causing problems.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your allergic predicaments have now spread to include yarn; but I'm very glad to learn that it may be just this one particular yarn.

I know how much you love to knit and how much we all love to see and hear about your latest projects so it would be a great loss all around if you stopped knitting altogether.

Please keep us advised of your progress.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have known several crafters that have had similar problems, some use the second skin liquid on their hands and arms first, some just have to wear a mask. One Lady has arthritis real bad and gave up doing any needle work, but after using these Orthopedic gloves she is back to knitting, she said it took her a while to get use to the tension the gloves created, but she doesn't have to grip so tight on the yarn any more, plus she said that wool has always made her itch and now it doesn't bother her....


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Amy, that one project is not worth all that misery. I wouldn't call it "defeat", I'd call it being "smart" and would switch to another project. Prayers and hugs your way!


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Amy have you tried knitting with 100% alpaca yarn and if so were you able to tolerate it? I cant use yarns with most wools in it. Alpaca works for me. The problem with allergies is that they change over time. Things I used to be allergic to years ago like cats and dogs don't bother me now You are a brave, determined gal!! Don't give up!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

My prayers are with you. Hope you recover quickly and will be able to continue to knit.


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe if you take a break from dyed yarns and blended yarns and just use plain white cotton. After awhile you might not be as sensitive and you could go back to something else later....I enjoy the knitting process and if I had to I would go with plain cotton....I think I've seen natural undyed yarns before...


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Amy, hope you are better soon. Can only imagine what you go through. You are a very brave and determined lady. Feel better soonest.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Amy? Did you think your responses would get to 16 pages+? You may have some problems right now but with all the love and care we have for you, hopefully, this will make you feel a whole lot better quicker.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


Amy, I'm so sorry to read how badly your allergies are affecting you. Maybe you just need some time out from knitting to give your body a chance to heal. Don't be defeated. No one knows the future.

My daughter had terrible food allergies for years. The only raw fruit she could eat were melons, and only 3 raw veggies and she was especially allergic to nuts. Three yrs ago she was retested and was told she could eat everything except raw carrots and hazelnuts. She's over the moon.

I know God hears and answers prayers and will be praying for you during this very difficult time. Please don't give up hope. You are such a blessing to so many of on this site. Get well soon. -RachelL


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Gloves in a Bottle...that might work if you aren't allergic to it too...I know there are similar things out there that might have different components. Keep looking until you can find something. Sounds like you have the perserverence to do that. Spell check doesn't like my new word (perserverence..but I'm sure you know what I mean!) Take care of you! Tootsie



kareo said:


> Have you talked to a dermatologist about a silicone base lotion to put on as a barrier to your skin? It works like sun screen, but instead of sun it blocks allergens. Can't remember who used to use this stuff. I hope you find relief! (and a way to continue knitting!)


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually it is BAG BALM. It comes in a square green metal box with white and red writing. If you live on a farm chances are that you know what it is. Check you local farm supply store, they usually have it. Working around milk cows and goats you find that a container of Bag Balm is a must. It helps heal cracked and chapped hands and even chapped lips. Unfortunately, I am allergic to Bag Balm. My husband uses it and has learned over the years to be careful around me if he has used it.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

NAET is a great treatment but the AMA and the feds are cracking down on NAET healers. I have seen great success with the NAET treatments given by a friend. There is a list of NAET healers on the internet. The one thing I would say to someone not familiar with NAET is that you have to suspend the disbelief and just try it. You will think that this may be quackery because it sounds to simple to work... it works. And as for the yarn... they can treat you specifically for that particular yarn. I need to return and re do my NAET treatment. I was dealing with a mother with colon cancer and a father in a care center with Alzheimers when I was being treated. I need to go back and finish and re-do some of the therapy. Thanks for reminding me about NAET.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

Amy, I am always anxious to see the projects you complete; they are so interesting and different. I plan in the future to knit your cowl pattern. 

I can really relate to your frustration. I have allergies, but nothing compared to what you are going through. You are very talented and as a novice I need you to continue to encourage me with your beautiful work.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have posted on many threads regarding yarn allergies. I have suffered with a host of life-threatening and non life-threatening allergies my entire life. I get monthly allergy shots but continue to suffer as they become less and less effective each year.
> 
> I have an epi pen for the severe allergies such as shellfish and bee stings, but the others I just "work through".
> 
> ...


Do you have the same problem with Cotton and Bamboo Yarns? I find these the less problematic when my allergies are in flare up. Fortunately mine are no where near as bad as yours. I find some synthetic fibers like polyester are not to bad either as long as they are smooth. Mohair is my biggest problem as it gets on my chest and I have trouble breathing. Really sorry to hear of your difficulties.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Amy: I am so sorry that you have a bad reaction to numerous things. I work in an Allergy/Clinical Immunology Department at a Hospital. Are you having desensitisation (immunotherapy) for your allergies. I am interested in what you are having your monthly (weekly/fortnightly) needles for. I am not an expert, but I do have an interest in allergies. My grandson had a really nasty reaction to grasses and I organised for him to be taken to one of the Children's hospitals specialist, buy the time he saw the specialist his pustules were weeping clear liquid. It was found that he was not allergic to anything, and they couldn't put a name to it. If it happens again they want to biopsy it. So far so good, it hasn't happened since. 

I hope your specialist can sort your problem out for you.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Good morning, Amy. How are you feeling today?


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

I suggest you ask your alergy Dr if he can give you an allergy tablet to take a half hour before you get into knitting or going other places you are allergic to. pre administering the antihistamin a while before getting near it. or going outside at all for hayfever season,does wonders. better than waiting til you are affected before taking. same goes for hay fever, or any other allergies. One of my friends keeps a cream which contains "coal tart" to apply before washing dishes to stop the reaction to soap.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

"coal tar", that is.... sorry.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Amy, i was deeply disturbed when I read your post. You are such a sweetie and so talented. I'm sorry you're suffering. Recently i've changed my mind about conventioal medicines for allergies. Two of my brothers have contracted Parkinsons disease which they believe was caused by exposure to agent orange in Vietnam. They've had wonderful results going to an oriental medicine doctor who has given them accupuncture treatments, herbs and bee venom treatments to boost their immune systems. The boost to their immune system has been effective and slowed the progression of the disease. It's not a cure, but the results have been wonderful. I was the most skeptical person regarding these treatments, but the results have been awesome. This year instead of conventional allergy meds i'm switching to accupuncture and herbs to boost my immune system. Maybe this is something you can try.


----------



## kimkaseman (Feb 1, 2011)

I pray for healing! I'm sorry you suffer with this.


----------



## BlueOakCyn (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't had the time to read all the responses, but like many of the Knitting Paradise folks, I extend my deepest sympathies, Amy! Budget permitting, maybe organic and undyed cottons or wools or other natural fibers (linen, hemp, camelids) with minimal processing may help.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

ydixon brings up a good point. I wonder if the yarn dye could be the culprit?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooo, Amy, I am so, so sorry for your suffer...

But you know, that motto is so wrong, in so many ways, I wouldn't even know where to start. Not seeking help, not taking care of your self, does not prove you stronger - it probably proves that you are, in your soul, much younger, but... 

Just please, do take care of yourself, you don't need to just stop knitting, but try getting some hypoallergenic yarns - maybe more... natural dyed, well, you can't really pre-guess about paint and stuff, but at least fiber-like - try to not trigger the allergies, there is nothing worst...

And I do feel for you, for not being able to use everything you like, I so know how you feel...

*hugs*


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

is there an allergist that offers antigen drops??? they r miracle workers..had a nephew born with severe allergies as at birth..he does very well now and hes in his 30's he was allergic to everything truly..now he does very good hardly any sores and asthma anymore and eats and does things like normal.. i also go there and has helped me immensely for mine also do skin tests and build up your immunity with drops under tongue..actually very simple.. good luck i feel for u..


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Just felt I needed to add my concern and sympathy to the impressive list of responses. I so admire your knitting and you posts.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Amy,

I am so sorry to hear about your ordeal you are going through. You are a special, kind person and knit beautifully. I hope there is some fiber you can continue your knitting with. Can your doctor suggest something? Hope you start feeling better soon. Revan


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wondering what fibers you buy for clothing like sweater, tops etc.I don't have trouble with fibers but laundry solutions. Just thinking if you could buy yarn like the clothes you tolerate.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Amy, I admit I have not read through all the pages on this topic, so forgive me if I am repeating some one elses post...
But I too am allergic to some fibers, not as bad as you... when I am commissioned for a project and the person buys the yarn, and I am allergic to it... as bad as it is, I wear rubber gloves.. as I am allergic to latex, I ear the vinyl kind. It does help. AND, after DH caught me sneezing one time so bad, I sometimes have to resort to a face mask as well. The kind the nail salon folks wear. Keep the fiber dust out, and lets me see what I am doing. They have them with the plastic face shield and they work...

Does make things go slower, but makes things easier to live with.....

Just suggesting


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, Amy, you have sure gotten the "sympathy" you wanted - let us know how you are doing - God Bless.....For people who think I am being rude - I am NOT - Amy has a similar sense of humour as I do - and she will understand exactly what I mean!!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, Amy,
I really feel for you. My skin since menopause reacts to so many things that never bothered me before. I haven't needed an epi-pen, though. How scary that must be!
If I have a reaction to a yarn, I wash it before using it the next time. I find with many of the yarns, washing it first makes less likely that I'll react to it. I also use vinegar in the rinse with the yarn. It's a pain, but at least I can still knit or crochet with the yarn. I have a terrible time with soaps, (down using to Cetaphil liquid soap for bathing--anything else makes me break out and itch like crazy.) I wash all my clothes in the unscented laundry soap and rinse them with vinegar. 
So glad you aren't going to give up on your knitting! You take care!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How very hard for you. Wish there were something I could suggest. I tend to wear long sleeves when I work with wool. It is the only thing that tends to make me itch. 
Do feel better soon. I hope there is something that can help you.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

I would wrap your arms in long sleeves and take an allergy pill. Also I would check out machine knitting instead of hand knitting.
Are you allergic to dust or animals dander. Those are some the things that could be on your yarn that is giving you problems.
I am allergic to all things outside and cats too. I wash and dry and cover up and take an allergy pill. It helps.

I also had the shots for over 10 years. I just had to learn to deal with the effects of my allergies.

God Bless I hope you find a solution.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

This is so sad. Could it probably be dust or even mold spores in the yarn?? I jeep most of my yarn in a plastic case out of the dust as my daughter is hyper sensitive to mold and dust. She was allergic to my couch that was recovered from fabrics stored in a basement storage place with cement walls Got rid of the couch and the allergy stopped. Anything is possible in storage I would guess. Good luck!


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> I have a terrible time with soaps, (down using to Cetaphil liquid soap for bathing--anything else makes me break out and itch like crazy.)


FYI: The shower head is an ideal breeding ground for mold. The shower head needs to be removed & washed; then rinsed with a vinegar or a diluted bleach solution. Dry throughly before replacing it.
If it hasn't been cleaned before, I recommend replacing it. Then clean it monthly. [More often, if needed.]


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh Amy, I am so sorry that you have to deal with this.

Deana


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

So many fiber friends have sent you some very hopeful sounding aids. I know you will find a way to keep knitting, you simply can't stop! Best wishes for recovery and strength!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

what about washing it in baking soda first there may be some kind of coating on this particular wool


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Ugh, Amy, I know what you're going through. It's one of the reasons I no longer knit with these inexpensive acrylics, they make my hands break out with excema and cause blisters to form between my fingers. While I'm not in your category, I still can't use my hands during one of these reactions. I mainly use natural fibers as a result and about the only acrylics I'll work with are Encore and those from Wendy Yarns.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Amy, I know this is coming a bit late but am just getting caught up after another hospital stay. I too have those nagging allergies that keep accumulating and the list goes on. A couple of years ago I read an article about honey and having worked with bees in my job as an educator for many years I was intrigued. If you eat a spoonful of honey (it must be locally produced not store bought kind) it helps to rebuild your immune system. The locally produced will not have been processed, heated etc so maintains all its natural goodness. I was diagnosed with Lupus several years ago and was told that because I was allergic/hypersensitive to the medication I would be in a wheelchair and be very low functioning within 6 months. In 6 months I returned to him to let him know that with research and natural remedies and the help of some very special friends I was back to doing my job (hiking 10km a day, climbing, skiing etc better than before. Because these were not chemically produced medications he said he could not pass this info on to other patients. I still take my honey daily and truly believe it has helped to keep many nasty allergens at bay. Hope you have a bit of a sweet tooth and give it a try. Sending big gentle hugs and will watch for a post saying that you are seeing brighter days. Norah


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Grannybear said:


> Hi Amy, I know this is coming a bit late but am just getting caught up after another hospital stay. I too have those nagging allergies that keep accumulating and the list goes on. A couple of years ago I read an article about honey and having worked with bees in my job as an educator for many years I was intrigued. If you eat a spoonful of honey (it must be locally produced not store bought kind) it helps to rebuild your immune system. The locally produced will not have been processed, heated etc so maintains all its natural goodness. I was diagnosed with Lupus several years ago and was told that because I was allergic/hypersensitive to the medication I would be in a wheelchair and be very low functioning within 6 months. In 6 months I returned to him to let him know that with research and natural remedies and the help of some very special friends I was back to doing my job (hiking 10km a day, climbing, skiing etc better than before. Because these were not chemically produced medications he said he could not pass this info on to other patients. I still take my honey daily and truly believe it has helped to keep many nasty allergens at bay. Hope you have a bit of a sweet tooth and give it a try. Sending big gentle hugs and will watch for a post saying that you are seeing brighter days. Norah


If you are not allergic to cocoa powder...try Hersheys, Toll House, Trader Joe's, or Droste (for those lucky people who have immediate access to it). Mix the cocoa powder with warm honey (with/without butter depending on dairy sensitivity) and mix carefully to taste. You will eventually get a mixture that tastes like Toblerone Dark chocolate. Mix fruit and/or nuts in if you care to.

All ingredients above have to be considered against your sensitivity to them. I have no immediate reactions unless I get too many sugars in a 4-6 hour period. By themselves, tree nuts/legumes and/or dried fruit do not do anything but act like a trail mix between meal times (for me).


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my! Feel badly for you. Yarn is not worth it! Hope you can continue your awesome projects with a yarn that you're not allergic to.


----------



## chartenhoeve (Nov 17, 2012)

I am glad to hear you will never give up knitting!


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

dear Grannybear and Amy:
Sorry, but I had forgotten the LOCAL honey idea. most of my children, grands and probably grts have some allergies. Honey is the best assist against allergies, because the local pollen contain what you are allergic to usually and the intake in off season for asthma, hayfever etc gains some immunity with it. My oldest had reaction to 230 of 260 "sticks" in allergiy tests when he was three. I had to give shiots every day for several years, then the honey idea came to me and we used to great success. When he moved out of state, he had to start using their home honey.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, I feel so sorry for you! :-( I hope some kind of miracle happens and you find some yarn you can use without breaking out! I have seen many nice things you have knitted and I would miss seeing your work!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Your knitting is gorgeous always and I sure do "feel for you", too. I have allergies as well but thankfully (so far) have never been allergic to any yarns. Some do make my fingers feel like sandpaper though. I am mostly allergic to pollens and my neighbor has a huge olive tree and the yellow pollen is everywhere! Makes my nose congested so I can't stand it.
Some things (like pecan tree pollen) makes my eyes itch so bad that I can't keep my eyes open (literally)---they burn and itch so bad.
Thank the Lord, the pollen season isn't all year! I got allergy shots for 20 years!! (I take Claritin every day or Zyrtec)


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this is going to sound crazy to many people, and I haven't read all 18+ pages of posts, so I apologize in advance if this is a repeat which I highly doubt....because as I said it's going to sound crazy...but here ya go....

At 53 years old I began having breathing problems, similar to asthma attacks, went to an allergist and learned that I am allergic to many things including MY DOGS (I had 3 labrador retrievers at the time, one has since passed). My symptoms were so severe, it was horrible. I did not want to live on meds and in fear and have hardly used medications at all throughout my lifetime.

I started researching and learned a lot about foods and the things we put in our bodies - their effects. What I learned is that we are what we eat! I know....this sounds ridiculous to most.

I made a severe lifestyle change...to plant based eating. If it has a mother or a face I don't eat it. It's beyond vegan. No meat, poultry, fish, eggs, dairy. I almost never eat ANYTHING PROCESSED. I juice almost daily (kale, green apples, cucumbers, lemon).

Not only have I eliminated breathing issues, but EVERYTHING in my life has improved. I am no longer having skin breakouts (remember...I was tested for allergies and the list of confirmed allergies was long), rashes, asthma like attacks, etc. It's amazing. My husband decided to join me on this new eating journey and his life has changed as well....he was a diabetic type II. Note I said "was". He is no longer taking meds and his levels are normal. 

I hold a fast paced and highly stressful position, this eating lifestyle requires planning...I manage it and it is worth it. Anyone can PM me if they'd like to learn more about this. 

I just wanted you to have some hope that there is no need to give up the knitting that you love so much if you are willing to make some other changes.

By the way, I turn 55 this June and will be retiring (from this position anyway) and look and feel younger than I did 10 years ago! I simply don't put any chemicals in my body!! It's really that simple.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all again for taking the time to reply to me. I can't express how much I appreciate each and every one of your messages. 

I have been dealing with this for many years with not much success. I believe the toughest to deal with is the fact that my allergies are getting worse.... I have always been able to push through and the fact that I had to quit (this project, anyways) just made me very frustrated.

It also made me realize that it IS time to dig a little deeper into my problems and look at other causes, treatments and alternatives to what I have been doing, medically. Just like most of us (women, mostly), I have put this on the backburner and said "I WILL do the research and learn more and have further testing someday". Well, someday is now.

You wonderful people have given me so much information, so many great ideas and a multitude of alternative approaches to dealing with my issues that I will be doing "research" for some time! lol But I do now have a starting point, some great links and great ideas.

Thank you all for your support, your messages and your help. It has all been helpful, informative and much appreciated.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all again for taking the time to reply to me. I can't express how much I appreciate each and every one of your messages.
> 
> I have been dealing with this for many years with not much success. I believe the toughest to deal with is the fact that my allergies are getting worse.... I have always been able to push through and the fact that I had to quit (this project, anyways) just made me very frustrated.
> 
> ...


God bless you Amy - and may your research be fruitful....Have a Happy Easter.


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

Deleted duplicate message.


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

@randado: Sounds reasonable and brilliant to me. Love the part: if it has a mother or a face I don't eat it. So simple and easy to remember. With all the GMO's entering the food supply, with no labeling, mind you, we must be ever more leery of supermarket products. Until the FDA stops dickin' around with consumers we'll have to assume all corn products are GMO infiltrated. Though it doesn't have a mother or a face, corn will probably join the ranks of foods to avoid; foods linked to allergies, laced with side effects. Too bad corn syrup is in everything....

In any case, thank you for sharing; love your contribution to the Amyknits fan club.  
Marina


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

My sister has many allergies also and had to quit knitting, among other things. She lives on chicken and oatmeal, cause she's so allergic to most foods. I also have some allergies, but nothing like yours or hers. some yarns bother me, but I just smear my salve on when I get done knitting with it. So far that works.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I like how you put that.... I don't like to say that I am a "vegetarian" because it implies that I ONLY eat vegetables along with some negative stereotypes that go along with that word. 

It has been my experience that when you announce you are a vegetarian, people give you that "eye roll" saying "oh, no... here comes the speech". I simply don't like the taste of meat, chicken or fish. It's not some kind of alternative lifestyle that I live or moral problem I have with YOU eating meat... I just don't like the taste.

So... I will now say that I don't eat anything with a face or a mother... haven't in about 25 years or so.


----------



## Mariever (Jan 15, 2012)

Dear Amy,
I am sorry to hear about your allergies. I also suffer from contact allergies.
I can not paint with Oil paint because I get contact dermatitis so I wear vinyl gloves when I use oil base paints

Mariever


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Amy, 

Somewhere in cyberspace is a post I believe will provide a better understanding of allergies. I'll rewrite it & post it in the non-knitting column.


Connie


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Amy, I do hope you are getting better, I just wanted to drop a note about your husbands cracking in his hands. I get that everytime I use any dishsoaps, thank heaven for dishwashers, or cleaning chemicals. When my fingers crack and feel like little paper cuts I use of all things Blistex lip medic in the little blue jar on the cracks. I have also used udder cream and a number of others but the lip medic does the trick for me. Who would figure that something for your lips would work on a paper cut or cracked hands from washing dishes or wiping down a counter. I call it my miracle salve. Anyway I just wanted to check in and see how you are doing.


----------



## emilynne capelli (Dec 19, 2012)

What a botheration!! I had a severe allergy to dust, wine preservatives, dairy products, sunlight, some soaps, some fabrics and other things. I started taking Horseradish tablets 3 to 4 times a day in Autumn and continued this dosage for one year. As my symptoms decreased I loered the dose. Finally I could use the tablets just to top up my immune system if I had a reaction. I am now free of most irritating symptoms and use and eat thoings as I please. I think it would be worth your time and effort to try this. The theory is that the horseradish cleans anbd supports the immune system whereas most other treatments deal only with oure reactions and symptoms. Best wishes.


----------



## emilynne capelli (Dec 19, 2012)

What a botheration!! I had a severe allergy to dust, wine preservatives, dairy products, sunlight, some soaps, some fabrics and other things. I started taking Horseradish tablets 3 to 4 times a day in Autumn and continued this dosage for one year. As my symptoms decreased I lowered the dose. Finally I could use the tablets just to top up my immune system if I had a reaction. I am now free of most irritating symptoms and use and eat things as I please. I think it would be worth your time and effort to try this. The theory is that the horseradish cleans and supports the immune system whereas most other treatments deal only with our reactions and symptoms. Best wishes.


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

I love this forum...what a brotherhood...we just go on and on and on and on... I can't help but laugh at times. We are such a vocal band of knitting nerds (and I mean that in the nicest way) with an enormous wealth of knowledge among us, at our fingertips, literally. How cool is that...?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG, Amy..just read about your allergic reaction. I, too, have some allergies, but not as bad as yours. It was interesting to see what the others had mentioned and the good advice from many. I hope you feel much better by now and on the road to being able to knit again. So many here are thinking about you! Continued good wishes.
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to admit that I am mostly a lurker around here but am so appreciative of all the valuable ideas and help. I try to limit my on-line time at KP because I can get lost in here but I do read anything "AmyKnits" and certainly am in awe of your talent Amy. This post and all the replies has been very educational and I hope you are better now. I did have to laugh a little at your reply about looking forward to menopause - just be careful about what you wish for! I went through early menopause about 10 years ago and have learned to tolerate the hot flashes but no one ever tells you that EVERYTHING starts to dry out after menopause....and I do mean everything. In fact, I never had allergies until after menopause. 
Best of luck to you Amy and knit on.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh my I am so sorry.  That must be terrible, especially since you are so good at knitting. I would be beside myself and miserable. I do hope someone had/has a solution for your problem.

My mother had psoriasis she said it was so bad that she thought of suicide because it was so terrible to itch and be miserable all the time. That's when I took her to a dermatologist and they were able to help her. But your problem is much worse. I will say some prayers that all turns out well. 

I have watched your posts on this site you do beautiful work. Good Luck, and Get well soon.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your allergic reaction to the yarn. Hopefully you will be able to continue your knitting soon. Knit on Amy, knit on!


----------

